# Another Noob ...



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

howdy doody


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

WhistlerBound said:


> decided to try snowboarding for change ... and loved it. I doubt I will ever go back.



heard that from a few ex-skiiers now, welcome!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Heey
welcome to the site !


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the greets guys. This is an awesome snowboarding forum. I'm slowly working my way through the various posts here. So much info, so little time.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

what defines an 'old fart' and why did you feel inclined to specify the location of tasmania?

you fink we be fick or summut? 

welcome. 

is this you?


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> what defines an 'old fart' ...


43



PaoloSmythe said:


> ... and why did you feel inclined to specify the location of tasmania?


You'd be surprised how many times people say "where's that?" 



PaoloSmythe said:


> welcome.
> 
> is this you?


Thanks, and no, it's my sister.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

WhistlerBound said:


> 43


damn you be old! 

not really.... i am not so far behind!



> You'd be surprised how many times people say "where's that?"


at the very worst, i would hope people might confuse your home for a place in east africa!


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> at the very worst, i would hope people might confuse your home for a place in east africa!


I've had someone say "where vampires come from?" ... seriously.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

WhistlerBound said:


> I've had someone say "where vampires come from?" ... seriously.


i can only hope that someone got their cartoon references muddled....?!


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Transylvania, Tasmania. They both start with a "T" and end in an "ania," I can understand the confusion ... :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome!
everyone here is pretty friendly, except for BurtonAvenger


----------

